# weetabix for dog breakfast?



## JPP (Jun 8, 2009)

ive been told to give bullet weetabix and full fat milk for breakfast as its good for muscular dogs
supposed to make him toned up better
anyone heard this?


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Weetabix is often used for weaning pups, but isn't really any good for adults, especially with full fat milk (cow's milk, mind). Considering he is only young, he should not be having a lot of walking or toning exercise anyway so as not to damage his joints, so the fat would just compromise his health. A suitable amount of exercise and a good quality diet will tone him up as much as he needs at a young age, once he is older then is the time to be giving him more _protein_ so he doesn't harm his muscles if you decide you want to "make him toned".


----------



## eve2611 (Jul 28, 2009)

i give stella a wheatabix now and again and it helps with her bowel movements, but was told to give it with a bit of water not milk as milk isnt great for them once they are past the pup stages and weened, 

hope that helps x


----------



## Kerriebaby (May 12, 2009)

I sometimes give it to mine (with Goats milk) and they do love it. Doesnt really do anything for them tho, as it is just cereal

Op, how old is your dog?


----------



## Myjb23 (Oct 14, 2009)

Never heard of it to tone up a dog, only exercise will do that!

We use it occassionally for the pups to give them something different, and my elderly lab gets it as a treat but i would just stick to a quality dog food or raw diet.


----------



## JPP (Jun 8, 2009)

LoveForLizards said:


> Weetabix is often used for weaning pups, but isn't really any good for adults, especially with full fat milk (cow's milk, mind). Considering he is only young, he should not be having a lot of walking or toning exercise anyway so as not to damage his joints, so the fat would just compromise his health. A suitable amount of exercise and a good quality diet will tone him up as much as he needs at a young age, once he is older then is the time to be giving him more _protein_ so he doesn't harm his muscles if you decide you want to "make him toned".





eve2611 said:


> i give stella a wheatabix now and again and it helps with her bowel movements, but was told to give it with a bit of water not milk as milk isnt great for them once they are past the pup stages and weened,
> 
> hope that helps x





Kerriebaby said:


> I sometimes give it to mine (with Goats milk) and they do love it. Doesnt really do anything for them tho, as it is just cereal
> 
> Op, how old is your dog?


ok so i wont bother with them for now
he gets 2-3 15-20 min walks a day and hes coming up to 4 months old


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

if we run out of food, because me being a tard i tend to not work out the month right, so gets a breakfast of weetabix on the morning he loves it, no idea about the whole adding muscle, you have an english bull terrier, the muscles will produce in time, hes only a pup dont rush him!


----------



## JPP (Jun 8, 2009)

Myjb23 said:


> Never heard of it to tone up a dog, only exercise will do that!
> 
> We use it occassionally for the pups to give them something different, and my elderly lab gets it as a treat but i would just stick to a quality dog food or raw diet.


its prooving harder than i thought to get supplies,abbotoir is f:censor:ing miles away


Nebbz said:


> if we run out of food, because me being a tard i tend to not work out the month right, so gets a breakfast of weetabix on the morning he loves it, no idea about the whole adding muscle, you have an english bull terrier, the muscles will produce in time, hes only a pup dont rush him!


i dont wana rush it,was just told its good for them
thanks for teh replys


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

A lot of dogs suffer from a wheat allergy so I woudnt feed weetabix.


----------



## Myjb23 (Oct 14, 2009)

JPP said:


> its prooving harder than i thought to get supplies,abbotoir is f:censor:ing miles away


Try landywoods - they deliver to your door!


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

JPP said:


> its prooving harder than i thought to get supplies,abbotoir is f:censor:ing miles away
> 
> 
> i dont wana rush it,was just told its good for them
> thanks for teh replys


 
nah a decent diet and lots of love tis all these dogs need, muscle or not :2thumb: he will soon have tree trunks for legs :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

JPP said:


> ok so i wont bother with them for now
> he gets 2-3 15-20 min walks a day and hes coming up to 4 months old


Careful with the exercise...The general rule is 5mins per month of pups age +5mins, and given that he is a heavy mass breed up to an hour daily is quite a lot for his joints. : victory:


----------



## JPP (Jun 8, 2009)

Myjb23 said:


> Try landywoods - they deliver to your door!


for meaty bones and chicken/turkey carcasses etc?


----------



## Kerriebaby (May 12, 2009)

if he is only four months, then just concentrate on giving him the best you can in terms of food, lots of training and socialising.

Muscles/toning will come naturally as the pup grows up, trying to "force" throw over feeding/over exercising can have disastrous results for the pup


----------



## Kerriebaby (May 12, 2009)

JPP said:


> for meaty bones and chicken/turkey carcasses etc?


yup

theres also Anglian Meats

or, go to Pets at Home

top up with trips to tesco if needed


----------



## JPP (Jun 8, 2009)

LoveForLizards said:


> Careful with the exercise...The general rule is 5mins per month of pups age +5mins, and given that he is a heavy mass breed up to an hour daily is quite a lot for his joints. : victory:


he hasnt had an hour walking
if im working he gets 13 mins power walk around the block and and a longer route later on

or he gets 3 shorter walks , if you think its best il just stick to morning and evening?



Kerriebaby said:


> yup
> 
> theres also Anglian Meats
> 
> ...


oo thanks


----------



## Myjb23 (Oct 14, 2009)

JPP said:


> for meaty bones and chicken/turkey carcasses etc?


Yep! We order a variety - meat, tripe mixes, liver, chicken, carcasses, chicken wings, rib bones, "knuckle" bones - everything you can imagine, they do!


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

if he is 4 months old then about 20 mins walk a day is enough , as been said just stick to a good diet and the muscle will come as he grows without the need of helping build it , my mates ebt is a tank ,they are beautiful dogs


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

JPP said:


> he hasnt had an hour walking
> if im working he gets 13 mins power walk around the block and and a longer route later on
> 
> or he gets 3 shorter walks , if you think its best il just stick to morning and evening?


"he gets 2-3 15-20 min walks a day and hes coming up to 4 months old" 



mask-of-sanity said:


> if he is 4 months old then about 20 mins walk a day is enough , as been said just stick to a good diet and the muscle will come as he grows without the need of helping build it , my mates ebt is a tank ,they are beautiful dogs


This! At his age they really don't need much more then plenty of mental stimulation, playing and a quick walk a couple of times a day to help build up the muscle around their joints, over-doing exercise will cause the joints to weaken and increase chances of him getting HD. : victory:


----------



## clairebear1984 (Dec 13, 2009)

y would u want your dog all muscular anywat ?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

LoveForLizards said:


> Careful with the exercise...The general rule is 5mins per month of pups age +5mins, and given that he is a heavy mass breed up to an hour daily is quite a lot for his joints. : victory:


I tend to agree you said 15-20 minutes 2 to 3 times a day which could be as much as an hour, if he was to get 3 walks of 20 mins.

Our GSD is now 15 months old and we are still taking it easy with him - he was getting 3 20 minutes walk a day when we got him at 10 months.

As far as muscles are concerned, he's a muscular breed and he'll develop muscles - I've never seen a BT that wasn't solid, whether it was fed Weetabix or anything else! :lol2:


----------



## JPP (Jun 8, 2009)

clairebear1984 said:


> y would u want your dog all muscular anywat ?


they have the bodies for it thats why

and yea i typed the walk times wrong
but he gets just over 30mins max and no less than 25mins 
so il cut down to the short route morning/night for now


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:2thumb:

It'll be worth it when he's fully grown with good strong legs and hips!


----------



## jobo (Mar 17, 2010)

yer i give it to my staffy every now and again bulks them up


----------



## JPP (Jun 8, 2009)

feorag said:


> :2thumb:
> 
> It'll be worth it when he's fully grown with good strong legs and hips!


i dont mind walking less, at 6am and 6pm its still cold :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:lol2: My husband does the 6:00am and 10:30pm - I do the 3:00pm - it's not so cold then! :lol2:


----------

